# IMAC G4 Tournesol



## Darkvad (2 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon G4 tourne sous leopard est en 800mhz et je le trouve lent: pour ouvrir les pages internet, il lague pour lire les video et mouline pour ouvrir les logiciels.
Je viens de l'acheter et me demande si cela est normal.
De plus, il y a un compte déjà créé sur mail avec un mdp que je n'ai pas. Je souhaite désactiver ce compte pour créér un nouveau compte (dés que je désactive le 1° et que je créée le mien, celui ci redemande le 1° mdp, je pense qu'il faut réinstaller mail mais comment,)
Merci de votre aide...
Darkvad


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2012)

Faut-il comprendre que tu n'as pas les Cd/dvd d'instal. Ni ceux d'origine ni ceux de Léo ?


----------



## CBi (2 Décembre 2012)

Pour la vitesse d'ouverture des pages et pour internet, il n'y a pas de miracle : un G4 800 ne peut donner que ce qu'il a, et il suffit d'un bandeau flash dans une page, ou d'une vidéo h.264, pour le ralentir considérablement.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

en attendant, il faudra créer un second compte utilisateur et supprimer celui de l'ancien utilisateur. Mais comme le dit invité, il faut absolument demander les DVD d'origine au vendeur.


----------



## Darkvad (3 Décembre 2012)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas les disques d'installation.
Pour mail, il faut que je le réinstalle, il me demande un code que le vendeur ne connait pas(matos vendu par une boite de graphistes, d'où un paquet de logiciels installés mais pas les cd d'installation).
Pouvez vous me dire quel pilote je dois télécharger, Merci d'avance.

De plus, il y a une carte Airport pour le wifi, puis changer mes temps de chargement web avec une autre carte airport, une autre version os ou un boitier ethernet,
Datkvad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------

Effectivement, je n'ai pas les disques d'installation.
Pour mail, il faut que je le réinstalle, il me demande un code que le vendeur ne connait pas(matos vendu par une boite de graphistes, d'où un paquet de logiciels installés mais pas les cd d'installation).
Pouvez vous me dire quel pilote je dois télécharger, Merci d'avance.

De plus, il y a une carte Airport pour le wifi, puis changer mes temps de chargement web avec une autre carte airport, une autre version os ou un boitier ethernet,
Datkvad


----------



## Darkvad (5 Décembre 2012)

Darkvad a dit:


> Effectivement, je n'ai pas les disques d'installation.
> Pour mail, il faut que je le réinstalle, il me demande un code que le vendeur ne connait pas(matos vendu par une boite de graphistes, d'où un paquet de logiciels installés mais pas les cd d'installation).
> Pouvez vous me dire quel pilote je dois télécharger, Merci d'avance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkvad (5 Décembre 2012)

plus, il y a une carte Airport pour le wifi, puis changer mes temps de chargement web avec une autre carte airport, une autre version os ou un boitier ethernet,
Datkvad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h03 ----------[/QUOTE]



Darkvad a dit:


> Effectivement, je n'ai pas les disques d'installation.
> Pour mail, il faut que je le réinstalle, il me demande un code que le vendeur ne connait pas(matos vendu par une boite de graphistes, d'où un paquet de logiciels installés mais pas les cd d'installation).
> Pouvez vous me dire quel pilote je dois télécharger, Merci d'avance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Invité (5 Décembre 2012)

Je ne comprends pas vraiment.
Si la question est : puis-je changer ma carte Airport pour une carte Airport plus performante, la réponse est non


----------



## melaure (6 Décembre 2012)

Si c'est vraiment une question sur la performance du wifi, bien sur que si, on peut améliorer ça.

Au moins deux solutions (dans les cas il faut enlever la carte Airport en mode B d'origine) :

- la clé USB Wifi, on trouve des modèles en B+G ou  en B+G+N,

- une seconde borne airport, paramétrée en WDS sur la première et sur laquelle on relie le Mac via son port Ethernet.


----------

